# GT Fischen



## ullsok (29. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch mal eine Alternative zu den Malediven#q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQwPHk1NYhw


----------



## Marlin1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Ja grüß dich,

das wird ja immer perverser !!

Nächstes Jahr kannst du irgendwo in Asien garantiert auch
Record Size Marlin in einer Badewanne drillen.

Dann doch lieber im offenen Meer nichts gefangen.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn das die Zukunft ist, dann stelle ich meine Ruten zusammen und zünde sie an.
Arme Angler...


----------



## saily (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Liebe Freunde, 

bevor ich mit sowas anfange mach ich aus meinen Ruten lieber ein exklusives "Sommerfeuercarpaccio" -  hör mir traurige Musik an und schmeisse meine Träume Schnipsel für Schnipsel in die lodernde Glut....:c

Mit angeln nach meinem Verständnis hat das nichts zu tun. 
Wenn das angeln ist, dann hab ich noch nie geangelt und bin
auch kein Angler!

Tight lines

Franz


----------



## freibadwirt (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Gt - Puff
ich glaubs ja nicht .#q#d:c Bin trotzdem überzeugt das so ein See in Deutschland gut besucht wäre .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## wallek (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

echt nicht schön sowas!!!!

aber wie sag ich immer so schön" andere Länder-andere Sitten"


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Hallo,
ich habe nicht den Willen, zu provozieren: Aber wo sind hier andere Sitten, wo ist etwas anders als in D ?
Auch hier gibts Forellen-, Karpfen-, Zander- und Wallerpuffs. Es gibt sogar Threads hier im Bord, wo über dieses Thema diskutiert wird, als würde es sich um angeln im eigentlichen Sinne handeln. Viele
kapitale Fische mit ihren gefeierten Fängern stammen aus solchen Anlagen und ganze "Spezimenteams" fischen nur an solchen "geheimnisvollen" Gewässern.

Warum also die Erregung?


----------



## serviola (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Schwachsinn


----------



## ~Michi~ (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Naja im Endeffekt ist das doch nix anderes wie hier in Deutschland manch ein Forellenpuff. Ich mag solche Anlagen generell nicht so gerne aber besonders viel schlimmer als bei uns nen Forellenpuff find ich das jetzt auch nich |kopfkrat.


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe nicht den Willen, zu provozieren: Aber wo sind hier andere Sitten, wo ist etwas anders als in D ?
> Auch hier gibts Forellen-, Karpfen-, Zander- und Wallerpuffs. Es gibt sogar Threads hier im Bord, wo über dieses Thema diskutiert wird, als würde es sich um angeln im eigentlichen Sinne handeln. Viele
> kapitale Fische mit ihren gefeierten Fängern stammen aus solchen Anlagen und ganze "Spezimenteams" fischen nur an solchen "geheimnisvollen" Gewässern.
> ...



Hallo Dolfin!

Keine Erregung! Ich angele auch in Deutschland nicht an derlei Gewässern. Wer meint diese Art der Fischerei betreiben zu müssen, bitte, ich (und soweit ersichtlich auch niemand anders hier) verbietet ihm dies.
Meiner Philosophie von Angeln entspricht es jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

So isses Kai - und nicht anders.


----------



## huuwi (1. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

also ich find das klasse, muss doch bestimmt singapore sein, werd mir das mal anschauen.
stellt euch doch nur vor alle popper cracker aus singapore an dem teich und dann von allen 4 seiten den popper rein ballern.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Ansgar (1. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Moin.

Also, so schlimm finde ich das garnicht? 

Warum denn nicht mal an so nem See ein bisschen GT poppern?

Ich habe naemlich keinen Bock immer $1500 fuer ein bisschen popper fischen zu bezahlen. Und wenn so ein See ganz gut gemacht ist und nicht gerade in ner Grossstadt sondern ner netten Gegend ist und der Besatz gut gemanaged wird, ist das doch ok?

Einer meiner Kumpel wohnt in Singapore - und der mietet sich mit 3 Freunden so nen Teich fuer ein paar Stunden (Nur die am Wasser, kein Volksauflauf) und die fischen dann light tackle auf GT. Alles mit Einzelhaken, zuruecksetzen, etc. Er sagt das macht total viel Spass und kann das nur empfehlen.

Gibt uebrigends auch schoene Forellenseen... Und am Ende aller Tage ist ein vom Verein mit Fischen besetzter See auch nicht viel anders. Gibt halt viele Formen von nem besetzten Gewaessern, muss ja nicht immer das Extrem sein mit 100 Anglern und taeglichem Fischbesatz...

Und ausserdem ist es ja jedem freigestellt wo er angeln will...

Also, no worries
A


----------



## freibadwirt (1. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Da habt ihr mich auf eine super Idee gebracht .:q Unser altes Freibad mit  Salzwasser befüllen Riff reinbetonieren und dann mit GTs besetzen . Bin mal gespannt wer von euch als erstes zum fischen :q:q kommt?
Gruß Andreas #h#h#h


----------



## Marlin1 (1. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Genau Andreas,mach das mal, scheint eine echte Marktlücke zu sein !!GrußReinhold


----------



## Sailfisch (1. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Da habt ihr mich auf eine super Idee gebracht .:q Unser altes Freibad mit  Salzwasser befüllen Riff reinbetonieren und dann mit GTs besetzen . Bin mal gespannt wer von euch als erstes zum fischen :q:q kommt?
> Gruß Andreas #h#h#h



Ich komme und schreibe einen Exklusivbericht fürs Anglerboard! :m


----------



## Wollebre (1. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Die "Angelpuffs" in Asien sind fast alle im Mangrovengebiete 
angelegt, und bekommen somit immer frischer Salzwasser.

Ein bei uns angelegtes Becken oder Teich erfordert einen Aufwand der nicht zu bezahlen ist, geschweige Profit zu erzielen.
-regelmäßig frisches Salzwasser anrühren, Filteranlagen, Eiweißabschäumer etc. (nur mal in eine Zoohandlung gehen die Salwasseraquarien haben), Heizung, die Wassertemperatur muss über das Jahr bei 28 Grad C. liegen. Und die Fische müßten auch per Luftfracht eingeflogen werden. Allein wenn Du die Kosten kennst, wird man die Finger davon lassen. kalkuliere mal ca. € 2,00 p/kg. Das bedeutet bei einem Fisch von 3 kg € 6.00 + und das Wasser in den Plastikbeuteln muss mit bezahlt werden. Pro Fisch ca. 10 Liter. = + € 20,00 + Verpackungskosten + Abfertigungskosten + Importzollabgaben + Transport zum Teich.  An solchen Überlegungen sind schon Importeure gescheitert die nur kleine Zierfische importieren wollten. Vorschlag: mal bei einem Zoo die große Salzwasserbecken haben über die jährlichen Betriebskosten erkundigen. Denke, selbst ein fetter Lottogewinn reicht nicht aus um das hier zu realisieren. Für die Kohle kann man 20x oder nochmehr pro Jahr nach Asien fliegen.....


----------



## huuwi (2. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

hallo andy,
mach den pool fertig.
besatz faengst du ja naechstes jahr selbst. sparst dann ja schon mal ne menge an transportkosten.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (2. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Die "Angelpuffs" in Asien sind fast alle im Mangrovengebiete
> angelegt, und bekommen somit immer frischer Salzwasser.
> 
> Ein bei uns angelegtes Becken oder Teich erfordert einen Aufwand der nicht zu bezahlen ist, geschweige Profit zu erzielen.
> -regelmäßig frisches Salzwasser anrühren, Filteranlagen, Eiweißabschäumer etc. (nur mal in eine Zoohandlung gehen die Salwasseraquarien haben), Heizung, die Wassertemperatur muss über das Jahr bei 28 Grad C. liegen. Und die Fische müßten auch per Luftfracht eingeflogen werden. Allein wenn Du die Kosten kennst, wird man die Finger davon lassen. kalkuliere mal ca. € 2,00 p/kg. Das bedeutet bei einem Fisch von 3 kg € 6.00 + und das Wasser in den Plastikbeuteln muss mit bezahlt werden. Pro Fisch ca. 10 Liter. = + € 20,00 + Verpackungskosten + Abfertigungskosten + Importzollabgaben + Transport zum Teich. An solchen Überlegungen sind schon Importeure gescheitert die nur kleine Zierfische importieren wollten. Vorschlag: mal bei einem Zoo die große Salzwasserbecken haben über die jährlichen Betriebskosten erkundigen. Denke, selbst ein fetter Lottogewinn reicht nicht aus um das hier zu realisieren. Für die Kohle kann man 20x oder nochmehr pro Jahr nach Asien fliegen.....


 
Hallo Wollebre
habe bei mir im Lokal ein 3000 Liter Salzwasserbecken mit Fischen und Korallen .Auserdem importier ich ab und zu Fische und Korallen weis also schon was so was kostet.:m Das Teuerste an dem ganzen ist das Salz und die wahnsinnigen Heiz und Stromkosten im Winter . 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dart (2. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Die "Angelpuffs" in Asien sind fast alle im Mangrovengebiete
> angelegt, und bekommen somit immer frischer Salzwasser......


 Ködertestbecken gibt es wirklich mehr als ausreichend, und einige Nutzer oder Nutznießer sind sich nicht zu schade dort IGFA Schnurklassenrekorde zu machen und zu melden:g
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Marlin1 (3. August 2008)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Ja Reiner,

da hast du leider recht !!

Kannst du ja immer wieder in den Newslettern  der IGFA für Mitglieder nachlesen.

Auch alles nur noch Kasperletheater !!

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## vitberg (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: GT Fischen*

Tja, Angeln.... Das kenne ich anders. So muss es doch nicht sein...
Eckelhaft....


----------

